
Ask HN: What is the best keyboard driven Git clients? - FloatArtifact
Outside of terminal or vim are there git client that are completely controlled by keyboard shortcuts?
======
komon
No joke, Emacs's Magit is the best git client I've ever used.

If you run it as:

    
    
        emacs -e "(magit-status)"
    

then you open right into the magit interface.

Check out the manual[1]. You'll find that it's not too heavy on traditional
emacs-isms, it's a lot more about pop-up menus that act as interactive cheat-
sheets for the easy-to-memorize the vim-like verb-modifier language of single
key presses it builds up.

[1][https://magit.vc/manual/magit.html](https://magit.vc/manual/magit.html)

~~~
nextos
Several modern Emacs modes have the same qualities as Magit, including great
design and modal keybindings. For example, Notmuch is in my opinion the best
email client of any platform (excluding Gnus for some really specialized use
cases). Org is probably the other obvious example.

I think viewing Emacs as a text editor is too narrow-minded. Emacs is really a
text-mode Lisp machine, a platform where editing modes are applications. In
fact, some people's favorite Vi implementation is Evil for Emacs.

------
lfx
tig [https://github.com/jonas/tig](https://github.com/jonas/tig)

here are some screenshots
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonasfonseca/sets/721576144707...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonasfonseca/sets/72157614470764617)

------
expopinions
First choice - Lubuntu 16.04 LTS, it is quite Window$ like in function and
appearance.

Second - Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, the full version of Lubuntu. Not quite as Window$
like but close enough for most people to run without too much trouble. My
wife’s new build kitchen PC came to life with Ubuntu 14.04, upped to 16.04,
and she has had very few issues.

Third - Maybe Fedora, I am trying it out now and seems to install and run very
well.

Stay away from Mint, Mate and Cinnamon, they are just skins for Ubuntu and a
new comer does not need another later of confusion. I could not get Arch or
Manjaro to install and run in either of my test machines. One is a 32 bit
laptop, and Arch does not have a 32 bit version. Stick with a distribution
that will write to a USB via UnetBootin or RUFUS, a newbie will not run 5
lines of code to build a USB drive.

